

Dealing With an Identity Hijacked on the Online Highway - ryanf
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/business/media/an-identity-hijacked-on-the-online-highway.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
sp332
People added links to that page with the word "Santorum" in them. It isn't a
link farm, it's a bunch of actual blogs and webpages whose owners are
intentionally making this connection. It would be really impossible for Google
to remove this result algorithmically.

Santorum's only appeal to Google might be that they have been abused as a
political tool. Maybe the fear of distorted results plus some technicalities
in the webmaster guidelines, might get them to change their minds.

